
Tech needs to stamp out anti-blackness - saquibhafiz
https://techcrunch.com/2016/07/06/alton-sterling-anti-blackness/
======
cpncrunch
Not sure why my comment was flagged. There's another post on techcrunch today
saying that the police "murdered" two black people, and that it was because of
racism. Pretty atrocious...

------
venomsnake
Blatant link bait. While there could probably be made a case that the tech
industry is indifferent towards the social problems of minorities, the fact
that a lot of social activism happens on facebook, twitter and reddit and
those places give voices and power to the activists to organize, communicate,
without censorship - this is hardly what I would consider an anti stance. I
can't think of any big product that was created to hurt a minority.

It seems to me that social activist have taken a page from the totalitarian
playbook - anyone that is not fully committed 24/7 to the mother-party is anti
and enemy of the state.

